# Sleep Schedule Part One - Bedtime



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

On the _majority_ (in this case, four;-))of the days of the week, you go to bed at what time?

6pm-8pm
8pm-10pm
10pm-12am
12am-2am
2am-4am
4am-8am
8am-12pm
12pm-6pm


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Usually sometime between 10:30 and 11:30 pm. Although if I'm reading a book while curled up on the couch with a couple of cats, there is a good chance I'll fall asleep there then wake up around 2 am and stumble off to bed. Not the wisest thing to do as my bed is sooo much more comfortable.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I usually start heading for bed around 10pm, when I get there depends on a lot variables.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Down around 12-2 am

Up around 8-9 am. [smilie=n:

Just noticed there was a thread for a [URL="http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/the-water-bucket/35741-sleep-schedule-part-two-wake-up.html"]Wake Up Poll.[/URL]

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I go to bed way later than I should, considering what time I get up. But.... once I give in and lay down on the couch to watch tv and wind down, I'm like a dog who can flop down and fall asleep in seconds.

When I actually wake up from the couch and go to bed is a totally different story....


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

5am lots. 

Unless I am tired. then 8pm.


----------

